# My dogs dewclaw is hanging off?!



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

I don't know how the hell he's done it, but we woke up to blood all over the floor of the house thismorning, and my germah shepherd has managed to rip his dewclaw, really close to the base and it's practically sticking out vertically :gasp: hes got a vets trip at half 12, but has anyone elses dog done this? what's the normal procedure for the vets? 

here's a few photos, would you say it's bad? :gasp:


















I'm really worried


----------



## Mei190 (Apr 11, 2011)

This is actually quite common I was told by my vets don't worry!

My dog is considerably smaller than yours (chihuahua) but did exactly the same thing. Vets said as long as she didn't lick it and wasn't in pain it would naturally drop off, and sure enough the next day it did and now is all fine. Please bare in mind though I made sure she wasn't jumping on furniture and I put a collar on her while it was sticking out. 

Is he in pain? If not, should be fine but give the vets a ring to see if they want you to come in about it, if they do they do, mine didn't.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Mei190 said:


> This is actually quite common I was told by my vets don't worry!
> 
> My dog is considerably smaller than yours (chihuahua) but did exactly the same thing. Vets said as long as she didn't lick it and wasn't in pain it would naturally drop off, and sure enough the next day it did and now is all fine. Please bare in mind though I made sure she wasn't jumping on furniture and I put a collar on her while it was sticking out.
> 
> Is he in pain? If not, should be fine but give the vets a ring to see if they want you to come in about it, if they do they do, mine didn't.


 

The dog already ahs a vets appointment:whistling2:
Dew claw injuries are quite common. There are a couple of things the vet may do, remove the claw(forceps and a quick tug if its barely attahed) or he may just bind it to the leg until it naturally healed.

Good luck, Im sure your dog will be fine


----------



## Mei190 (Apr 11, 2011)

Shell195 said:


> The dog already ahs a vets appointment:whistling2:
> Dew claw injuries are quite common. There are a couple of things the vet may do, remove the claw(forceps and a quick tug if its barely attahed) or he may just bind it to the leg until it naturally healed.
> 
> Good luck, Im sure your dog will be fine


Sorry I read back my message and it is awfully confusing. 

Yes I realise the dog already has a vet appointment, but I was saying maybe if they asked on the phone if the vet thought they should come in, as they may not want to remove it.


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

my puppy ripped a claw, not dew claw but i had a vet visit the next day anyway
when i got him there he said just bath it in salt water to stop infection, and that was the only worry as it heals or falls off

it ended up falling off after a week of barely hanging on

im no expert but if its just the claw id just bath it and maybe pull it out if its only hanging on


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

baha they put him under general anesthetic, he had an xray and they cleaned it and chopped it off  hes now plodding round with a lovely green bandage on :lol2:


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

emmilllyyy said:


> baha they put him under general anesthetic, he had an xray and they cleaned it and chopped it off  hes now plodding round with a lovely green bandage on :lol2:


they removed the bone or just the claw?


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

JPP said:


> they removed the bone or just the claw?


just the claw  :lol2: it was funny cause they did it in the waiting room, he cant stay overnight cause he gets extremely ill not being at home, we nearly lost him when he had to stay at the vets before :gasp: people were walking in to see a passed out gsd :lol2:


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

emmilllyyy said:


> just the claw  :lol2: it was funny cause they did it in the waiting room, he cant stay overnight cause he gets extremely ill not being at home, we nearly lost him when he had to stay at the vets before :gasp: people were walking in to see a passed out gsd :lol2:


seems like they wanted some money from you, could have pulled it off and give him a treat? :gasp:


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

JPP said:


> seems like they wanted some money from you, could have pulled it off and give him a treat? :gasp:


more than likely, but ahwell hes worthit  more like he wouldve taken a chunk out of my arm:gasp:


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

i mean the vet could have pulled it out instead of xray, drugs and an overnight stay if he could have got it :whip:


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

JPP said:


> i mean the vet could have pulled it out instead of xray, drugs and an overnight stay if he could have got it :whip:


oh that, yup :lol2:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

i'm not a fan of dew claws, too easilly injured, luckilly all my previous dogs with the exception of one have had theirs removed. the one who didnt had very close, attached dewclaws and the only problem i had with him was when he dug them into me!


----------



## Davemum (Sep 19, 2007)

My dog used to do this constantly! The last time though it was quite bad so we thought it best to have them both off! They were attached pretty well by a tlot of bone though compared to some that are just skin bless her!


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

emmilllyyy said:


> baha they put him under general anesthetic, he had an xray and they cleaned it and chopped it off  hes now plodding round with a lovely green bandage on :lol2:



Blooming heck :gasp:, if we sent every dog at the kennels to the vets it would cost the RGT a blooming fortune. If we get any that rip a claw/dewclaw we pull them off ourselves & bathe it twice a day with salt water. It soon heals up. Some people have more money than sense it seems (or vets who rip them off). Why on earth did he have a general anesthetic & x-rays for a ripped dewclaw? I bet that little lot cost you £200+ when i could of done it for free for you :2thumb:.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

corny girl said:


> Blooming heck :gasp:, if we sent every dog at the kennels to the vets it would cost the RGT a blooming fortune. If we get any that rip a claw/dewclaw we pull them off ourselves & bathe it twice a day with salt water. It soon heals up. Some people have more money than sense it seems (or vets who rip them off). Why on earth did he have a general anesthetic & x-rays for a ripped dewclaw? I bet that little lot cost you £200+ when i could of done it for free for you :2thumb:.


 
I thought that too. When my old GSD ripped her dew claw the vets just pulled it off, one squeak and it was all over. I dont see why a general or an x ray were needed :gasp:


----------

